# Another Twisted Transfers?



## theiceman00000 (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi,
does anyone know of any other site that sells Plastisol Transfers like Twisted Transfers?
They wont post to Ireland 

thanks
Seamus


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to have you with us.


----------

